# The fish of Christmas Tree Ridge



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Friday means one thing to the many sportsmen/women who love deep sea fishing...its time to go!
This week Captain Hubbard has decided to try something different. Instead of heading North West to the Florida Middle Grounds, let's see what South Florida has to offer. Our destination, Christmas Tree Ridge. We will be fishing in waters from 180 to 250 feet deep West of Fort Myers, Florida. Our targets, among many others, will be mutton snapper and African pompano. Muttons are spawning this time of year. We caught some real beauties last week. African pompano seldom visit the Grounds. We have not seen one in many months. Join us as we board the Florida Fisherman ll. Next stop...Christmas Tree Ridge.
We love to troll on the way out. Often, many kings, mackerel, and bonito are caught. Bonito are excellent red grouper & shark bait.



Will, first mate on the Florida, tells us how to catch, yellow tail, mutton snapper, jacks, & African pompano:

Thanks Will:


Hot off the grill early morning ham & cheese sandwiches. Tammy, you are the greatest!

The fish want their breakfast also:




Never mess with a barracuda:

Thanks Will. Long time no see:

After a quick breakfast of bacon, eggs, Country sausage and gravy over hot biscuits, and has browns, it's time to watch the sun make its daily appearance. Hope the fish are still hungry:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Neal, sir that's what we have been looking for. Sure is great seeing the black dot on that American red look-alike:

Denny, sir you can be proud; very proud indeed:



Mitch, we are proud to have you on our side:



We are always proud to have our ladies fishing with us.
Ms. Katrina Evans, Tampa, Florida:

Ms. Lisa Skovron, also of Tampa:


Rich, what a beautiful scamp grouper:

Now this looks like a real battle:



Joe, that's a red grouper to be proud of:

Looks like the gags are taking over: (All gags & trigger fish were properly vented & released)

Hold on! Mitch, that's no gag grouper. It's way too fast:



(Watch the great tuna fight 7 minutes 25 seconds into the video a the end of this report)
Wow! Mitch is having a record breaking trip. African pompano, tuna, and:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Way to go, Rich:

David, what a job bringing that brute up from 250 feet of water. Sore arms, you had better believe it. Captain Mark is so proud of you; we all are:

Mr. Charles West, Orlando, Florida, you have met the monster:

And won!

We are still in very deep water. Let's eat while we head back into mango land:


Nice mango, Rich:

Oh no! What has Rich got himself into now:

On & on goes the great battle. Finally! Color, the color of a jack pot winner.

We are still so very far away from home, John's Pass, here we come. First a nice hot shower, and then our air conditioned bunks.
Now that was one quick night. What a trip:


South Florida grows big red grouper; like 22 pounds:

Nothing like being in the money:

Katrina & Lisa love what South Florida has to offer:

We all do:

Christmas Tree Ridge...We will be back!

Check out the action in this short video: (click on the YouTube link)






Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

